# [wifi] Nouveau sous gentoo, probleme wifi (en cours)

## thetataz

Bonjour a tous,

Bon voila je suis linuxien au 2 tiers de mon temps (le reste sous windob pour le jeu) depuis un petit moment (commencer par mandrake, puis knoppix, puis ubuntu, suivit de debian, en passant par du fedora ou openSuse et d'autres), je me lassait énormement de sa, et j'aime tester des nouvelles choses, et je voulait corsé un peu le tous, j'ai donc tester archlinux, plutot bien, mais plutot simple. J'ai donc tenter le diable, et fait une install de gentoo sur l'un de mes PC portables (PC que j'utilise en test).

Après quelque tentative, sur environ une 20 ene d'heure, je suis plutot satisfait de mon noyau (enfin presque), et de mon Gnome, le tous est fonctionnel a 95%. Le probleme est le wifi, ma carte n'ai pas détecter (je detail ma configuration un peu plus bas),  je pense donc que j'ai oublier un module lors de la compilation de mon noyau, mais choses bizarre, elle était très bien détecter lors de l'install, mais n'utilisant jamais du wifi pour une install (trop lent avec du 100 mega), je me suis brancher. Mais je cherche donc comment faire pour recompiler mon noyau avec ce module sans pour autant recommencer une install, enfin si cela est possible. J'ai bien evidemment tenter une install avec ndiswrapper, mais le emerge ndiswrapper me renvoie une erreur au deuxieme packet qu'il télécharge, désoler j'ai pas le détail.

Voici ma config :

Amilo PA 2548

turion II X2 @ 1,9Ghz

2Go de ram DDR2

nvidia geforce 8400m G

pilote nforce pour le sata et et l'ethernet (j'ai pas le modele exact en tete, mais tous fonctionne, donc pas de soucis)

Atheros AR5007G (c'est la que sa coincé)

Merci d'avanceLast edited by thetataz on Fri May 20, 2011 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si ta carte a été détectée pendant l'install, ça m'étonnerait que ce soit du ndiswrapper. Au nom je dirais ath5k ou madwifi.

Un petit lspci ?

----------

## 22decembre

changer de noyau ne nécessite absolument pas de réinstaller : perso, je change de noyau assez régulièrement, mais je n'ai installé que deux fois mon laptop (c'était les débuts)

Y a pas 36 solutions par contre : faut trouver quel est ton pilote, le mettre en module et tester. Apès, tu pourras le mettre dans le noyau en dur. T'as de la chance quelque part : c'est pas un pilote DANS le noyau que tu teste...

Y a linux kernel in a nutshell qu'est d'une aide intéressante pour configurer son noyau. Tu peux installer la doc en pdf via emerge.

C'est vrai que le noyau, c'est qd même raide souvent !

Un conseil : pour les portables !: tuxonice (pour la mise en veille), et utilise un noyau stable plutôt qu'un keywordé (c'est la politique que je suivrai désormais...)

----------

## thetataz

Merci pour vos réponse,

Je suis novice en compilation de noyau, j'ai donc recompiler mon noyau avec les pilotes pour AR5xxx, mais sans succes, juste pour tester j'ai creer un autre kernel avec genkernel, et de meme aucun changement.

Par contre, maintenant dans mon /boot, j'ai deux kernel, un fait manuellement (enfin avec menuconfig) et l'autre a genkernel. J'aimerai savoir si le fait d'avoir compiler un nouveau kernel avec genkernel, m'a remplacé les modules précédemment installer.

----------

## thetataz

Nouveau probleme, j'ai donc reussi a integrer ath5k, j'ai donc voulu faire un modprobe ath5k, et voici le retour :

FATAL : Error inserting ath5k (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko): invalid module format.

Je me pose la question que cela pourrait peut etre venir de l'OS installer en 64 bits, peut etre, mais peut etre pas.

----------

## 22decembre

peut etre peux-tu te passer de wifi pour le moment...

Parce que je suggère alors de passer tes cpuflags en "native". Ainsi, tout ton système sera compilé directement pour ta machine. Alors que ton installateur n'a peut être pas les bons binaires...

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

C'est peut etre aussi un problème avec gcc...

----------

## thetataz

A c'est possible, dans le march de cxflag j'ai mis k8, du a une recherche sur le net pour les amd64. cela viendrait peut etre de cela.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est un PC de test, je peux recommencer une install ou une compilation sans soucis.

----------

## 22decembre

ça m'est arrivé au début : j'avais fouillé et cherché à mort les cpuflags, je m'etais trompé : tout était à recompiler !

À moins d'être bien renseigné, de connaitre son sujet sur le bout des doigts, c'est mieux de mettre native. Si tu t'y connais, tu peux mettre les vrais cpuflags, mais le seul intérêt, c'est de faire de la compilation distribuée. Sinon, mets native et recompile :

```
emerge gcc

emerge -1 libtool

emerge -e system world
```

La première commande recompile gcc, la deuxième recompile la chaine de compilation. La dernière recompile tout le système d'exploitation.

C'est très long ! Lance le truc sur un ordinateur et laisse le branché toute la nuit...

Pas de réinstall ! (enfin, tu peux faire, mais c'est à toi de voir...)

----------

## thetataz

Je te remerci pour ton aide, c'est en cours, donc je pense te redire demain ou sa en ai, merci encore.

----------

## 22decembre

No problemo...

Je me dis que faire des "gentoo parties" ça pourrait être pas mal pour aider les gens ! Le problème, c'est la longueur d'un tel évènement !

----------

## thetataz

Ma premiere install a durer deux jour, dont environ 15h pour installer gnome, donc oui l'evenement serait trop long je pense.

----------

## 22decembre

mais si on se passait d'installer l'environnement graphique... On installe juste xorg !

----------

## thetataz

La sa peut le faire je pense, c'est a voir, mais il faut tous de meme une journée complete, voir un wekk end.

Mais je pense que sa peut se faire.

----------

## 22decembre

ou alors, faut monter des clubs de gentooistes, pour aider les gens à installer...

Je me demande comment on pourrait faire... Je me tate de lancer un fil de discussion (parce que là, les gens qui serait intéressés par ma proposition viennent peut être pas, vu que le titre parle de wifi...)

----------

## Poussin

avant de recompiler tout le système, donne nous la sortie de:

  emerge --info

  eselect kernel list

  modinfo ath5k

  lspci -k

De plus, compilé le système avec le CFLAGS="-O3" est une TRES mauvaise idée!

----------

## 22decembre

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De plus, compilé le système avec le CFLAGS="-O3" est une TRES mauvaise idée!

 

Pourquoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Enormément d'instabilités, surtout en 32 bits.

----------

## Poussin

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml wrote:*   

> -O3: This is the highest level of optimization possible, and also the riskiest. It will take a longer time to compile your code with this option, and in fact it should not be used system-wide with gcc 4.x. The behavior of gcc has changed significantly since version 3.x. In 3.x, -O3 has been shown to lead to marginally faster execution times over -O2, but this is no longer the case with gcc 4.x. Compiling all your packages with -O3 will result in larger binaries that require more memory, and will significantly increase the odds of compilation failure or unexpected program behavior (including errors). The downsides outweigh the benefits; remember the principle of diminishing returns. Using -O3 is not recommended for gcc 4.x.
> 
> 

 

----------

## 22decembre

J'ai changé plusieurs fois de niveau d'optimisation, pas vraiment constaté de changement de performances...

Du coup, je sais pas quoi faire ! Je suppose que je vais à nouveau le re-changer (faut suivre les conseils des gens, ça aide !).

----------

## Poussin

pour info, ma varible CFLAGS:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

```

----------

## thetataz

Aucun changement au niveau du pilotes ath5k, donc la j'installe xorg + un bureau leger pour pouvoir vous envoyé les résultat des commandes de poussin, par contre dans tes commandes, le lspci -k est une commande inconnu pour mon gentoo, ai je oublier quelques choses d'important ?

----------

## kwenspc

Y a pas d'intérêt à trop jouer avec les CFLAGS du moins au niveau système. Y avait une manip (toujours valide je pense) qui permettait de manipuler les CFLAGS au niveau paquet via /etc/portage/package.cflags (tout comme les use flags via /etc/portage/package.use donc).

À la rigueur ça peut être intéressant. Mais faut aimer s'embêter pour très peu.  :Wink: 

Le mieux ça reste de bien sélectionner que ce dont on a besoin dans les USE, de bien config son FS (au formatage et au montage), d'utiliser prelink et hop.

Mais bon tout ceci est off topic, on en a déjà parlé pas mal avant et c'est toujours valide même si ça a quelques années.

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> d'utiliser prelink

 

Là, je serais moins affirmatif. Perso, j'ai laissé tombé le prelink depuis les problèmes avec la glibc et, honnêtement, je n'ai pas constaté de différence flagrante. 

CFLAGS tordus et prelink, même combat : beaucoup de soucis potentiels pour un bénéfice très discutable ! 

Ce n'est que mon avis, bien sûr !  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

tu n'es pas obligé d'installer xorg pour ça. Tu peux utiliser l'outil wgetpaste

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   d'utiliser prelink 
> 
> Là, je serais moins affirmatif. Perso, j'ai laissé tombé le prelink depuis les problèmes avec la glibc et, honnêtement, je n'ai pas constaté de différence flagrante. 
> 
> 

 

Ah bah personellement, grosse perf de chargement (pas de fonctionnement bien sûr) sur un netbouc où le dd est bien mou.

Après les inconvénients, t'es jamais à l'abri avec quoique ce soit. Et ce problème particulier avec la glibc c'est apparement pas généralisable à toutes les versions et toutes les époques. Alors que bouiner les cflags n'importe comment, si.

Et ce soucis de prelink, avec une distro binaire ça serait jamais arrivé car les paquet binaires sont justement testés avant release (et ils sont prélinkés il me semble). Là sous gentoo c'est pas de chance, c'est le user qui en fait la désagréable experience.

Mais de là à rejeter complètement prelink, sauf si à la rigueur on a des dd avec de bonnes perfs (sur mon desktop je ne vois pas de différence non plus au chargement des applis)

----------

## ghoti

Il est fort possible que mon avis serait différent avec une autre config. 

Je voulais simplement attirer l'attention sur le fait qu'il était peut-être un peu téméraire de présenter le prelink comme une recette à appliquer systématiquement  :Wink: 

----------

## inky-full-bash

 *thetataz wrote:*   

> Aucun changement au niveau du pilotes ath5k, donc la j'installe xorg + un bureau leger pour pouvoir vous envoyé les résultat des commandes de poussin, par contre dans tes commandes, le lspci -k est une commande inconnu pour mon gentoo, ai je oublier quelques choses d'important ?

 

Pour en revenir au sujet principal (   :Laughing:   ) ...

Il faut installer sys-apps/pciutils, et lancer le lspci en root (ou sudo). Tant que tu y es, emerge aussi sys-apps/usbutils, ça donne accès au lsusb qui fait la même chose que lspci, mais pour les usb ... (logique !)

Sinon en ce qui concerne l'idée de gentoo partees lancée par 22decembre, je pense qu'il faudrait d'abord faire une carte de la france avec tous les utilisateurs de gentoo, un peu comme ces cartes où sont repérés les hotspots wifi (pas avec autant de précision, faut juste recenser ceux qui sont dans le même département). Ensuite, suffit de se rendre à une gentoo party où l'on commence à installer un système de base, et surtout établir des connections ssh ; ce qui permettra de poursuivre l'installation après la party qui en conséquence ne durera pas trop longtemps. Faudra bien leur expliquer le fonctionnement du ssh, histoire qu'ils n'aient pas trop peur de laisser une telle porte ouverte sur leur ordi, et leur dire comment on la referme par la suite ... Bien sûr, ceux qui vont gérer de telles install devront être accrédités, par exemple ici sur le forum, ça donnera confiance aux nouveaux utilisateurs. En ce qui concerne le recyclage de très vieux ordis (tiens, ça peut faire une idée de pub ça !), peut-être qu'un système de base précompilé pourrait convenir, toujours pour ne pas prendre trop de temps ...

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## thetataz

Le titre est modifier, j'espere que cela est mieux.

Désoler, j'ai eu une longue absence, donc je vais retenter le coups se week end, et peut etre l'installer sur mon PC principale en dual boot (si je trouve la motivation). Donc je vous retiens au courant de mon install.

----------

